# [SOLVED] iwconfig doesn't show the current Bit-Rate

## IceSunrise

Hello! I'm trying to solve my problem during a two days but can't get success.

And now asking help from the community.

The problem is that I can't change rate with iwconfig command. It even

doesn't show me the current rate.

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"COSMOS_2"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Cell: FA:06:6F:24:C4:B1

          Tx-Power=15 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:616C-6965-6E

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

The command "iwlist wlan0 rate" says "wlan0 unknown bit-rate information."

When I connect to my notebook from Internet tablet I see in connection

properties that rate is 11M (802.11b), but my adapter can use 54M (802.11g).

I try to set needed rate with command "iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M", but it

doesn't effect although it executed without any errors.

My configuration:

```

Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

kernel: 2.6.26-gentoo-r4

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6

net-wireless/wireless-tools-29

```

The output of command "dmesg | grep -i 3945":

```

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26ks

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

```

The content of /etc/conf.d/net file:

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

mode_wlan0="ad-hoc"

essid_wlan0="COSMOS_2"

key_COSMOS_2="s:test enc open"

config_COSMOS_2=( "192.168.3.1/24" )

```

Maybe someone now what is the cause of the problem.Last edited by IceSunrise on Wed Dec 24, 2008 3:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I don't know if it's help, but maybe you should try the kernel 2.6.27 since you are using the ~arch version of the package iwl3945-ucode :

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

----------

## IceSunrise

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, I don't know if it's help, but maybe you should try the kernel 2.6.27 since you are using the ~arch version of the package iwl3945-ucode :
> 
> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

 

Previously I was using stable version iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 and there was the same behaviour.

----------

## d2_racing

You should try the kernel 2.6.27 then.

----------

## IceSunrise

Forgot to tell, then I connect to notebook I see in syslog the following messages:

```

Dec 17 20:48:33 [kernel] __ratelimit: 46 messages suppressed

Dec 17 20:48:34 [kernel] __ratelimit: 12 messages suppressed

Dec 17 20:48:43 [kernel] __ratelimit: 46 messages suppressed

```

So, it seems to me, that problem in kernel driver and switching to kernel 2.6.27 maybe resolve the problem. But firstly I want to post this as a bag to bugzilla if there isn't any other ideas.

----------

## d2_racing

I think that you should open a bugzilla just to be sure that someone is aware of your problem.

----------

## IceSunrise

I got the answers on my questions on bugzilla.

Not displayed rate is not a problem of the driver: mac80211 does not display

rate for ad-hoc network. Also I can't obviously increase rate with command

'iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M' it must increases automaticaly after applying some

patches that I need to find on bugzilla.

----------

